# Ebenen verschiedener größe übereinander legen



## solala123 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem mit Photoshop CS3
ich habe 3 neue Seiten erstellt
1310x100 Hintergrund gelb
100x100 mit Verlauf von rechts nach links
100x100 mit Verlauf von links nach rechts

ich möchte die beiden Ebenen 100x100 in die Ebene 1310x100 verschieben einmal auf die rechte und linke Seite.

Wenn ich die erste Ebene 100x100 in die Ebene 1310x100 verschiebe, entsteht eine neue Ebene in 1310x100 was ja auch ok ist, aber der Verlauf ist nicht 100x100 sondern über die ganze Breite von 1310x100 es sollte aber nur 100x100 sein.

kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

mfg
Rainer


----------



## Sedona (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo solala123

Gehe beim gelben Hintergrundbild auf Datei und dann auf Platzieren. (Habe CS6, aber denke, der Button befindet sich auch bei einer älteren Version an diesem Ort). Wähle dann den gewünschten Farbverlauf. So sollte es eigentlich gehen. 

Oder du skalierst den Farbverlauf.

Lg Sedona


----------



## solala123 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo Sedona
danke Dir hat geklappt


----------



## sight011 (24. Juni 2013)

Klingt vielleicht erst komplizierter, aber

- ("Info" Fenster öffnen)
- Auswahl mit dem Auswahleerkzeug aufziehen mit der Größe 100x100
- Einmal auf Maske klicken

fertig dauert 2 Sek.


----------



## Sedona (27. Juni 2013)

@solala123: Schön, hat es geklappt. 

@sight011: Danke für deinen unaufwändigen 2-Sekunden-Tipp, werde ich bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren.


----------



## sight011 (27. Juni 2013)

Es gibt halt in Photoshop in der Regel zig Verschiedene Wege die ans Ziel führwn können.


----------

